# Creatine Nitrate is Officially FDA Approved



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2017)

by Matt Weik It?s been some time in the making and quite controversial to say the least, but the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has finally accepted creatine nitrate as a new dietary ingredient. The patent for creatine nitrate is held by Ron Kramer, owner of ThermoLife International and Muscle Beach Nutrition. Will this new

*Read More...*


----------

